# Shala Has Her First Hunt Title



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We had an amazing weekend at a hunt test in Wisconsin. Shala got her first HRC title, Started, on the Saturday. It's just a beginner title, but as someone who didn't even know what Hunt was a year ago, it's huge to me. We love doing it, and I am so proud of her. I heard many a "what a firecracker!" from behind me both at training and during the test as she would shoot out from beside me to her marks. She definitely loves birds!

The best was that Barb (Hotel4Dogs) was there to see it along with Shala's dad, Tito. We also got to train together on the Friday - finally!

Jane (fourlakes) made it out on Sunday to see Shala run again just for fun. She passed again Sunday, so I was really happy about that. No kicking yourself, Jane! You got to see what this amazing puppy you helped produce can do! I was so glad you made it, too. 

A few pics from afterwards. The other dog in the pics is Daddy Tito, of course. He looks so proud of his little girl in one of them!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonderful, congratulations


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Great pictures too.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations. Beautiful pictures!! I wish I had known you were in Wisconsin I would have loved to see those lovely goldens in person


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Shala looks beautiful, and obviously she can do what she was bred to do


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What fun to see the wonderful Team Shala at work! Now there's a birdy girl - and beautiful too. You (Sweet Girl) did a great job handling her. And having dad Tito there watching was perfect for Father's Day. (Mom Abby is staying close to home at this point with pups due in two weeks.) Big congratulations to you!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Huge congratulations to both you and Shala.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

First Title! How Sweet it is! Keep her going....she is bred to be a field test star!

Congratulations!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh wow that is so exciting!! Did you receive your title bath??


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both, wonderful photos and yes Tito does look so proud of his beautiful girl!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Shala, the pictures are great. 
The one of her standing with her ribbon is my favorite.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations and I love the pictures!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! Great pictures!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to both of you! I love the pic of Tito looking at her, proudly showing off of her medal!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

HUGE congratulations to you and Shala and the whole family  I LOVE this thread and she looks so proud in the photos. And don't you dare say "It's just a beginner title"! Everyone starts at the beginning, it's everything to have that accomplishment with her and to have found something that is making her so happy and you can enjoy together. I can't wait to see what you two do next!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Oh wow that is so exciting!! Did you receive your title bath??


Oh, I sure did!! : They had two little girls doing the honours. They had pretty great aim, with multiple buckets. And my trainer, who also ran the test this weekend, managed to sneak in with his own bucket of icy water, too! I didn't even realize he was in on it til I saw the pics! It was very fun (if not a little chilly!)



nolefan said:


> HUGE congratulations to you and Shala and the whole family  I LOVE this thread and she looks so proud in the photos. And don't you dare say "It's just a beginner title"! Everyone starts at the beginning, it's everything to have that accomplishment with her and to have found something that is making her so happy and you can enjoy together.* I can't wait to see what you two do next*!!!!


We start dock diving classes in two weeks! 

And thanks for the kind words about the beginner title. It DID feel pretty great!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Shala!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

While I loved the pup photos, the title bath pics...those I want to see!!!
And I agree with Kristy, that first title, there is nothing like it!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jane and I were both so, so proud of not only Shala, but also the other half of team Shala this weekend!!! They worked together to make it happen. Shala has mountains of raw talent (!) but it took training and teamwork to pull it together for the title. 
We had a fantastic time training, "tailgating" in the parking lot, and just hanging out. What a great weekend.
Huge Kudos to Jane at Four Lakes for proving that you can put together a fantastic dog, with a beautiful structure, and still have working ability that impressed even some pretty well known (AKC) judges. 
And....I believe that there is no title more exciting, or more special, than your very first one. While others eventually might be considered "higher level", none will be as special.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just love seeing Shala with her Daddy for Father's day!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cute  Love the pics
Congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulation! Great pictures to go with the title. Nice for Shala's Dad to be there rooting her on.
Just Started??? That is where they set the hook. LOL
I remember being over the moon with our Started title. Well done!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

congratulations to you and Shala! She's such a pretty girl and it's neat that her handsome Dad could be there to watch


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Congratulations on your first title!
Did Tito run?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, Tito didn't run. Tito was entered this past weekend, and next weekend, but I ended up scratching him because he's having some confusion on water blinds. I have to admit, it was really fun to go and not have a dog entered!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Nice medal and great pics.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congrats Shala and SweetGirl!


----------

